# Will Dish ever carry Sportsnet LA?



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm thinking about switching from Spectrum to Dish (used to have DTV but they increase the fee after one year). Dish claims that i can get sports channels in LA. However, from looking at the channels in LA, Sportsnet LA (Lakers), Dish doesn't carry it. Which means no Dish for me.
Will Dish remain the only Sat/Cable network to not carry Sportsnet LA? I would prefer to try Dish but only if they included the Lakers.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe Spectrum has an exclusive for Sportsnet LA, nobody else can get it.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

Jim5506 said:


> I believe Spectrum has an exclusive for Sportsnet LA, nobody else can get it.


DirecTV has the channel.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

No, see this post Dodgers put 5 games on KTLA; no DirecTV deal expected this season


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the thread starter is confusing Sportsnet with Sportsnet LA. Sportsnet (Lakers) is carried on DIRECTV, Sportsnet LA (Dodgers) is not.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Do not expect the Lakers channel to ever show up on dish. 

Do not expect the Dodgers channel to ever show up on dish or DIRECTV.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Do not expect the Lakers channel to ever show up on dish.
> 
> Do not expect the Dodgers channel to ever show up on dish or DIRECTV.


Thanks. Don't care about the Dodgers, my main concern was the Lakers. I have Spectrum cable but was considering switching over to Dish if they had the Lakers.
I used to have DirecTV but they rip you off by charging just one year with the second year double. Dish shows 2 years guaranteed.
I need the Lakers channel since Lebron and PG are coming.....LOL.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lipcrkr said:


> Thanks. Don't care about the Dodgers, my main concern was the Lakers. I have Spectrum cable but was considering switching over to Dish if they had the Lakers.
> I used to have DirecTV but they rip you off by charging just one year with the second year double. Dish shows 2 years guaranteed.
> I need the Lakers channel since Lebron and PG are coming.....LOL.


Well I have DIRECTV and they never charged me double for a second year. And I can usually call in and get discounts just like every other service including dish...

PG yes. Lebron I'm not so sure. Might be cousins and IT and Lopez and KCP and Randel all back instead of Lebron... we shall see... LOL


----------

